# Midgie misery



## lenny (May 21, 2008)

I've just decided to take Rick's advice and try his trusted solution to reppel those goddam midgies/mozzies.
The product is "Skin so Soft" and it's made by Avon,buy it online hear...

http://www.gailsreps.co.uk/buy-avon.php

Just bought 3 bottles for a tenner,hope it arrives for the weekend.

BTW I have no connections with Avon...Honest


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 21, 2008)

My mother bought me that couple of years ago. I was going to far east and mozzies always get me. I would  tell you how good it was but I forgot to take it.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 21, 2008)

I've always wondered if you could also take the Avon stuff internally. You know, mix it up with your G&T and then you could sweat it out through your pores... I wouldn't try this stunt with anything DEET based having seen what that stuff does to a placky watch


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

lavender oil is just as good and a lot cheaper and is  used by many commercial gardeners 
 jungle formula rolon lasts fairly well ,, the spray is not quite as good it dont last long  
i find the best of all is (johnsons  baby oil) midgies and flies dont like it i have used it in many tropical regions it works for me try it for yourself


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 21, 2008)

CCC sell some very strong DEET at almost 100% DEET but I still get bit with that. I've also heard that eating Marmite is effective for some people or taking Brewers yeast tablets don't know how many though.


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

BedfordMJ said:


> CCC sell some very strong DEET at almost 100% DEET but I still get bit with that. I've also heard that eating Marmite is effective for some people or taking Brewers yeast tablets don't know how many though.



marmite and brewers yeast might affect the parts that others cant reach


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 21, 2008)

Might not work either but I find nothing seems to work for me I'm iresistable to mozzies.


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 22, 2008)

Hi,  I was told by a Welsh guy that his wife took two Brewers yeast tablets first and last thing worked wonders for her. I asked him what about him, his reply was that he didn't like the tablets but he had plenty home brew beer with him!! He reckoned that the yeast in his brew was sweated out through his pores and drove the midges/mozzies away. Dont know if he could carry enough with him for a month though

                                 Jim


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 22, 2008)

t&s said:


> i find the best of all is (johnsons  baby oil)  i have used it in many tropical regions it works for me try it for yourself



I used it on a trip to H.K and Phuket and Singapore and etc. ... still didn't stop me getting bitten


----------



## Trevor (May 22, 2008)

Skin so soft worked for me and my family when we where camping in the Lakes a good few years ago, it used to come in two different  plastic bottles one pink and the other blue, the blue one was the best.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 22, 2008)

I can definitely vouch for the effectiveness of the Avon skin so soft product Lenny, as a keen fisherman I tend to get eaten alive at certain times of the year, my wife bought some of this for me upon recommendation and I swear by it, it is absolutely brilliant, they do not like the stuff at all, I always carry some whenever I am fishing now.

Plus of course the added benefit of having skin as soft as a babies behind and I am probably the nicest smelling angler on the bank.


Brilliant stuff, watch out as they do promos on it occasionally, last year it was a virtual BOGOF deal, I bought quite a few.


----------



## monkeynut (May 22, 2008)

the best stuff ive used was "Deep Woods Off"  while in Nova Scotia  
I saw a Mozzie draging a dog down the road once there Honest!


----------



## Pioneer (May 22, 2008)

*Avon Skin so Soft*

Hi, it does work to keep the little beggars away, tried and tested in Scotland by "The Royal Marines" and I think they would know all about it.
Helps keep your skin soft too! Always keep a bottle in the Motorhome for all Countries.
Happy Camping.


----------



## hillwalker (May 22, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Skin so soft worked for me and my family when we where camping in the Lakes a good few years ago, it used to come in two different  plastic bottles one pink and the other blue, the blue one was the best.



the midge's r much worse up here than the lake district, skin so soft did'nt  work for me


----------



## tresrikay (May 22, 2008)

Pioneer said:


> Hi, it does work to keep the little beggars away, tried and tested in Scotland by "The Royal Marines" and I think they would know all about it.
> Helps keep your skin soft too! Always keep a bottle in the Motorhome for all Countries.
> Happy Camping.



Like I said in a post somewhere on here a long time ago,( on the whiskey under the bridge scale), I was using skin so soft ( non oily moisturising spray) at Lochranza on aran, sat outside the van in me shorts and T shirt ( not a pretty site) when someone walked by with one of those anti midge hats that have a net covering the head, dressed in long truse and a jumper pulled over the hands. She saw me and asked if it was the dram that was keeping the midges at bay, so I did my skin so soft sales pitch,( the misses gives it away, tsk tsk), She couldnt believe I was sat in such a state of undress ( not a pretty site) as everyone else on the site was being eaten alive. We have 6 bottles on the van now, as we are going to the western isles this summer.


----------



## t&s (May 22, 2008)

*the medical answer*

women are more likely to be bothered by flys and be bitten by mossies than men,(a medical fact)
i  am also atracted to women 
but i dont bite 
the sting in the tale is
they also call me a fly by night i wonder what means !


----------



## lenny (May 22, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> the midge's r much worse up here than the lake district, skin so soft did'nt  work for me


I can believe that,Hilly, if their anything like the them Scottish flys
I bought my van from Scotland recently and when I opened the fly screen in the roof vent, me and Jack got attacked by about 6 angry flys and what a job I had trying to swat them and shoosh them away, they kept coming back for more.
Never known such aggresive little things


----------



## lenny (May 22, 2008)

women are more likely to be bothered by flys and be bitten by mossies than men,(a medical fact)

If thats the case, , why do they choose to set up camp on my baldy heed, you dont see many baldy women


----------



## Don (May 22, 2008)

Just ordered the 3 pack so should smell like a citranella candle on legs. Noticed that in the catalogue that the Skin so Soft isnt made with Citranella any more, its made with lemon so wont have the same effect.


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (May 22, 2008)

*Skin So Soft and Crocodile*

I found the Skin So Soft was OK on Scottish midgielouts for about an hour but then it suddenly seemed to wear off and there was all-out mayhem and feasting - erg!

But at the Broom fishery near Annan, where a lot of the wee b's lurk, they sell an oil called Crocodile and it's excellent. I saw it on Skye too last year...it picks up where the Avon stuff leaves off. Time to stock up for this year, methinks - they were just starting this last week when I was in Galloway.


----------



## t&s (May 22, 2008)

lenny said:


> women are more likely to be bothered by flys and be bitten by mossies than men,(a medical fact)
> 
> If thats the case, , why do they choose to set up camp on my baldy heed, you dont see many baldy women



the female body produces less hair just look at there t,,,s
may be you are envious and the idea just rubed off
unfortunatly off  your head  ho ho 
no insult intended


----------



## lenny (May 22, 2008)

t&s said:


> the female body produces less hair just look at there t,,,s
> may be you are envious and the idea just rubed off
> unfortunatly off  your head  ho ho
> no insult intended



LOL, non taken M8


----------



## hillwalker (May 23, 2008)

Ladyandthetramp said:


> I found the Skin So Soft was OK on Scottish midgielouts for about an hour but then it suddenly seemed to wear off and there was all-out mayhem and feasting - erg!
> 
> But at the Broom fishery near Annan, where a lot of the wee b's lurk, they sell an oil called Crocodile and it's excellent. I saw it on Skye too last year...it picks up where the Avon stuff leaves off. Time to stock up for this year, methinks - they were just starting this last week when I was in Galloway.



i've never heard of that stuff, u would give anything a try just to get rid of the wee b------s, they r a nitemare.. were do u get it from


----------



## stevek (May 24, 2008)

*Midgies*

The only solution that I know of is to stay away from the place in the summer.I,ve just been backpacking up in Knoydart and the little Ba*****s are well and truly at work on the west coast.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (May 26, 2008)

I did nt read the whole thread, so this may have been answered.

Citronella oil is great for keeping the flying/biting/blood sucking insects at bay. A few citronella candles around the campsite and they never seem to bother us. We have bottles with wicks into the oil and these work really well - God knows what it does to our carbon emissions!! 

We also have a product called Aeroguard, which is applied or sprayed onto exposed skin and keeps the little buggers at bay for upto about 8 hours at a time. I am happy to take orders??

You can also up your intake of Vitamin B which somehow helps - must make us taste bad to the vampires.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 26, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> i've never heard of that stuff, u would give anything a try just to get rid of the wee b------s, they r a nitemare.. were do u get it from




Your wish is my command - clicky

or, fo course, from the Avon lady


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (May 26, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> i've never heard of that stuff, u would give anything a try just to get rid of the wee b------s, they r a nitemare.. were do u get it from



The two places I know are the chemist shop at Kyle of Lochalsh (just before you go over the Skye bridge) and the fishing shop at Broom Fishery, Newbie, near Annan. If ur headed to Scotland, the latter is only 15 mins west off the M74 - and there's good wild camping in that area too!

My experience of citronella is that it works for some midgies but others just love it - you can hear them slurping it off your skin! Must be a geographical thing!


----------



## hillwalker (May 26, 2008)

Ladyandthetramp said:


> The two places I know are the chemist shop at Kyle of Lochalsh (just before you go over the Skye bridge) and the fishing shop at Broom Fishery, Newbie, near Annan. If ur headed to Scotland, the latter is only 15 mins west off the M74 - and there's good wild camping in that area too!
> 
> My experience of citronella is that it works for some midgies but others just love it - you can hear them slurping it off your skin! Must be a geographical thing!



cheers for that, i stay in hamilton, a wee bit far out i'll need to try and get it closer..


----------



## t&s (Jun 11, 2008)

on our recent trip to western scotland we also encounterd the midges in a previous post i sujested various things to deter the things 
i was mistaken 
as i had mixed up  midges with mosquitos 
midges are worse 
i think the ultimate protection is a space suit


----------



## Topic and Wanderer (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all those posts. We are heading off the Scotland for 2 wks beginning of July. Last time we went many, many years ago hubby was biten to bits, so much so that we had to escape from Skye at 6am in the morning because things were so bad. Really concerned that we are going to have same problem this year but really want to use camper wilding around Scotland. HELP!! Do we abandon Scotland and try somewhere else. I had been advised to use AVON but not so sure now. Can't believe how much feedback this thread got - MORE CONFUSED THAN EVER NOW!!!


----------



## Topic and Wanderer (Jun 12, 2008)

Decided to take the chance and try AVON. Just ordered 4 bottles @ £9.69 + £2.65 p+p (works out £3.08 each). Lets hope it works!! I will report back on my findings. Will it be  or ?? Hopeing to go to Hayfield so will bring along then!!

I ordered them through http://www.ei42.com/hackshop/ (then on ebay

_Don't know if anyone has seen this but it is a way of doing your normal internet shopping at all the big names (like ebay) through your own site and then earning money. To find out more click the "Find Out More" link at the Top Right of the page._ 
This is my 1st purchase through site so I will see what extra money I get!!


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Jul 3, 2008)

*Is new midge spray going to kill bees?*

I just saw a spray can in Homebase that claims you can spray it on grass, bushes etc and it'll keep midges off for up to 8 hours. Wow, fantastic, I thought...grabbed can....

Then I read the small print...and there, at the bottom, it says that it can be lethal to bees. 

I just read last week somewhere that our bees are in serious decline and that if they go, we go, cos 70% of our food crops need pollinating by bees. So maybe it's not such a great idea? 

And if it kills bees, what does it do to spiders and hoverflies and butterflies and stuff? Can't remember the active ingredient but will go back and look again.

Anyone know whether this is a responsible solution or not?


----------



## Belgian (Jul 3, 2008)

A few years ago we where eaten by midges in Lappland. Went to the local pharmacy and ask the best repellent they had; bought it, used it, and yes it worked. 
Then saw it was made in ............ Belgium !! (how a small country can be big). Overhere it is called "muggenmelk" (midges-milk )
http://www.jaico.be/11en.htm
(and yes beerdrinking could help also, but that's too expensive in these parts of the world )


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 3, 2008)

far too many chemicals been used nowadays killing all and everything we actualy need all these so called bugs. top of my garden was left wild and i had grasshoppers and the like someone took over the allotment last year at the end of our garden and since he uses dam chemicals i see very few now,  if you look up on the net there are lots of natural repellents for different so called bugs we only need to repell the dam things not use chemicals to kill every thing that flies or crawls


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 3, 2008)

This is why I use, skin so soft as it is a cosmetic, made as a skin moisturiser, it just happens that midges steer well clear of it for some reason. At Hayfield the saturday party broke up as people were being attacked by midges, I did offer the skin so soft around but few takers. I only got a couple of bites on my leg, where I didnt use any. An added booster to the effiency of skin so soft, is a few drams of single malt........ thats when the midges really give you a wide berth.


----------



## hillwalker (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm just back from a tour of the north west,and wee stopped at loch avich for a couple of day's.. the midge's were terrible. nothing worked  ,skin so soft work's for ur skin yeh,but it doese'nt keep they wee ba-----s away. the only thing that works is a net,and gloves and a jacket... wee got ate alive....i really like midges , aye rite....


----------



## christine (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm with Hillwalker on this one. When the Scottish midge is out in force, nothing makes life bearable except the old midge hat. Skin so soft actually attracts the midges and posibly before they bite  they have stuck to it, therefore the nuisance factor is still VERY evident.

Off to Kyle of Tongue in a few days.Already bitten by Cumbrian midges so it's not looking too good..... Hopefully, if we can get our boat out on the water we'll leave the pests back on shore.


----------



## lenny (Jul 11, 2008)

christine said:


> I'm with Hillwalker on this one. When the Scottish midge is out in force, nothing makes life bearable except the old midge hat. Skin so soft actually attracts the midges and posibly before they bite  they have stuck to it, therefore the nuisance factor is still VERY evident.
> 
> Off to Kyle of Tongue in a few days.Already bitten by Cumbrian midges so it's not looking too good..... Hopefully, if we can get our boat out on the water we'll leave the pests back on shore.



Why not trade your boat in for a small submarine


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 12, 2008)

Just imagine letting just one into a submarine!!    JIM.


----------



## christine (Jul 12, 2008)

It would soon be a very bloated midge!!!! Possibly die from over indulging...


----------



## hillwalker (Jul 12, 2008)

***** said:


> Hilly, are you saying that this Avon skin so soft really will not work when you get into serious midge territory



it did'nt work for us, but they were extremely bad,my van was black with them..


----------

